# midwife for homebirth



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, how would I go about finding a midwife for homebirth and approximate cost? Thanls again :-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Hi, how would I go about finding a midwife for homebirth and approximate cost? Thanls again :-D


Reading in another forum, this is not a Cypriot way to do things. Zou will have a hard time to find a midwife here. I am not even sure if the occupation excist

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I have a friend who lives here and is a British midwife. I will talk to her tomorrow about your request. PM me your contact details.

Sheila


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try these ladies: birthwisecyprus.org Let us know how you get on. Good luck! Based on our experience this would have been a better option as the care my wife received in a private clinic was minimal. The doctor visited her 2 days later and shouted from the door "Are you alright?" "Yes, I had a baby. I am not contagious!" is what she wanted to respond!!


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks both, my first birth waa uncomplicated and I only had gas and air so feel that a homebirth would be the best option this time, pregnancy has been perfect so no worries and would mean that I don't have to go it alone as my daughter will b close by so my partner can look after us both.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your contact info' which I have passed onto my friend (who is Debbie on the "birthwise" site) so you can expect to hear from her before too long (she was out when I contacted her) 

Sheila


----------

